# How to watermark kontakt library?



## kevinlee87 (Nov 6, 2013)

Embertone, Heavyocity, 8dio ,many of the kontakt library developers, etc

They all do watermark their kontakt library.

I also want to watermark my kontakt library.. (not now, but soon)

How to watermark kontakt library?


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Nov 6, 2013)

Check out Continuata: http://continuata.com/

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## mk282 (Nov 6, 2013)

And why do you think anybody would tell you how to do it here, where pirates can also see that kind of information?


----------



## Ron Snijders (Nov 6, 2013)

mk282 @ Wed 06 Nov said:


> And why do you think anybody would tell you how to do it here, where pirates can also see that kind of information?


Because security through obscurity is no security at all?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 6, 2013)

mk282 @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> And why do you think anybody would tell you how to do it here, where pirates can also see that kind of information?



Explaining how a security system works does not invalidate that system.


----------



## mk282 (Nov 6, 2013)

When pirates are concerned, it sure does.


----------



## kmlandre (Nov 7, 2013)

mk282 @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> When pirates are concerned, it sure does.



One would think, but in reality a truly strong steganographic system (which in this case is really just an applied cryptographic system) relies on it's ability to resist detection through mathematics, not merely obfuscating "where to look".

Depending on the steganographic model, you could be told exactly what [the target] data is and still have an extremely statistically low chance of find[ing] where it's hidden. 

You'd have to have enough computing power to break it by sheer brute force. If you do, it's highly likely you will have exceeded the value of the target with the power required, thereby rendering the entire effort pointless.

Undoubtedly, all cryptographic/steganogrphic systems will be broken some day, but it's generally better that it happen as swiftly and as publicly as possible.

There is no more dangerous security than *believing* you are safe when *in fact* you have already been compromised.

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## kevinlee87 (Nov 7, 2013)

mk282 @ Thu Nov 07 said:


> And why do you think anybody would tell you how to do it here, where pirates can also see that kind of information?



I'm sorry I don't mean to pirate something

It was just out of curiousity,,, cause I'm also developing Kontakt library

If this thread really incite pirates, I'll delete without hesitate


----------



## kevinlee87 (Nov 7, 2013)

Luca Capozzi @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Check out Continuata: http://continuata.com/
> 
> Cheers,
> Luca



Thanks for reply!

Actually I've seen it before through Spitfireaudio when I buy Loegria

So glad to know It also does Watermarking

Thank you Luca!


----------



## mk282 (Nov 8, 2013)

kevinlee87 @ 7.11.2013 said:


> mk282 @ Thu Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > And why do you think anybody would tell you how to do it here, where pirates can also see that kind of information?
> ...



No, I didn't even mean you indended that!


----------



## mk282 (Nov 8, 2013)

kevinlee87 @ 7.11.2013 said:


> mk282 @ Thu Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > And why do you think anybody would tell you how to do it here, where pirates can also see that kind of information?
> ...



No, I didn't even mean you indended that!


----------

